# Anybody fitted a 2nd leisure battery to a 740/745?



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We're currently negotiating with a local dealer about a 740, and one of the extras we'd want is a 2nd leisure battery. Their initial response is are we sure we want one, as there's quite a lot of work (and thus cost) involved on the seatbox to fit it.

Anyone got any experience of this?

Thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess it could be quite a job if the dealer is complying with all the codes and regs.
Correct size cables, grommets in holes, fixing the battery down, venting, etc.

The previous owner of my Hobby managed to install two more 110a. leisure batteries under the bed/settee behind the drivers seat and first leisure battery.
It's quite simple and basic but does the job for me. Only a red + heavy cable is run back under the floor to the second leisure battery. Both extra leisure batteries are linked in parallel and the last Neg - is taken straight down through the floor again to the chassis.

Both extra batteries have a 2"x1" wooden frame around their base to prevent movement. I then have the 1800 watt inverter placed beside the extra leisure batteries with very short heavy duty cables bolted to the nearest terminals.

Works for me.

Ray.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

I too have a Bailey 740. Fitting a second battery could not be easier.
All that needs to be done is move the original battery so it now sits sideways in the side locker and the second one is placed beside it. It does need another tray to be fitted though which may require the dealer to open their tool box. If that dealer cannot do that then I suggest that you look for another dealer, it does not bode well for the future.

Vic


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I have got a 740 coming in the new year and asked for a 2nd battery to be fitted.
They told me it is an easy job to do and they fit a battery box under the seat, 105 amp battery plus box and fitting £100   


Peter.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Like Wasps, we asked for another to be fitted and was quoted £100. This was at Webbs at Warminster...very helpful.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We too had second battery fitted, dealer changed battery tray for a larger one - no hassle. Have 2 110 batteries in the tray.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

We have 2nd 110amp l/batt fitted near to the already fitted one,which did not have to be moved. This 2nd one is in a box which is fixed to the floor. Our Bailey was also supplied be Webbs, who fitted the 2nd battery, two lens rearview camera and extra 204v socket in cab end of the vehicle. These extras were all included in the £4300.00 price tag. Hope this bit of info helps. Best wishes.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: organplayer*



organplayer said:


> These extras were all included in the £4300.00 price tag.


Thanks - but I think the price may be on the low side!! :wink:


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Solway did you get my PM?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Not until your nudge - I'm not very good at spotting PMs - but I have now, and thanks. Have PMed in response.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Can I thank everyone for their help on this - we test drove a 740 yesterday, and are very happy with it, but have ordered one from our 2nd nearest dealer, basically because we were far happier that they had a basic understanding (at least) of motorhomes. The nearest dealer seemed lacking in understanding of MHs, and we felt uneasy about buying there as a result.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Hi Solwaybuggier. Congratulations on your purchase. We have been very pleased with our Bailey 740 which we have owned since last December. Our 4th m/hme and by far the warmest. Our son was so impressed by the Bailey build quality that he recently bought a Bailey 625. Best wishes.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi organplayer...glad to hear all the positives regarding the Bailey. Our deposit is down so were in now too. I would be interested in what MH you had before and how the Bailey compares...also, what would you change?


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: organplayer*



organplayer said:


> Hi Solwaybuggier. Congratulations on your purchase. We have been very pleased with our Bailey 740 which we have owned since last December. Our 4th m/hme and by far the warmest. Our son was so impressed by the Bailey build quality that he recently bought a Bailey 625. Best wishes.


So that would be me then... :wink:

We moved from a 2003 Lifestyle 590RL (Swift Sundance by another name), so quite a change in terms of updated equipment and space etc. As my son is now at an age where he is losing interest, the 2 berth rear lounge is perfect. Just need a combination of decent weather and a lottery win (yeah right) to give up work to fully exploit the new van!


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Hi The Flupps. Our previous m/hme was an Autocruise Stardream, which was nowhere as warm as the Bailey. The construction of the Autocruise was nowhere near the standard of the Bailey. The heating system on the Stardream left a lot to be desired, and we had to carry an extra heater to keep warm. As for the Bailey,the only thing we have changed is to have the sliding metal bar fixed to the top of the habitation door and door frame removed, and the usual clip fixed to the door and side of the van. We have had quite a number of extras fitted to the van, which I have detailed in previous posts on here. Should you require any further info, please ask. Best of luck with the new m/hme, feel sure you will luv it as we do ours.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Battery type.*

Hi all can someone advise what the make & model the batteries are for the Bailey MH's.

Do they really fit both in the original battery box?

Going to install myself when i have the van.

Paddy.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

It's a Varta

RTM here

http://www.bailey-caravans.co.uk/images/downloads/Complete Approach MH Hbk_21242.pdf


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Battery type.*

You need to change the battery box (from Bailey I think) to one that will hold two batteries. 2 batteries sit neatly in the larger box.



Paddy7 said:


> Hi all can someone advise what the make & model the batteries are for the Bailey MH's.
> 
> Do they really fit both in the original battery box?
> 
> ...


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

As you probably know, the l/battery fitted by Bailey,Varta,sits how can I put it, longditudely in the van. The second l/battery fitted sits to the right of the Varta when looking at it from the outside of the l/battery housing. The second battery is fitted crossways close to the Varta i.e opposite way to the Varta. The second battery is fitted in it"s own box which is secured to the floor. To the left of this second battery and fitted to the wall is the Sinclair B to Battery charger, which is protected by a grill nicked from the cooking gear indoors. This arrangement still gives a good storage area under that nearside lounge seat..Hope this is clearer than mud.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Further Paddy 7 Should you require any further info, feel free to PM me.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

If you can fit two batteries into the original outside box then why fit one inside, doesn't make sense as you lose locker space


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

pete4x4 said:


> If you can fit two batteries into the original outside box then why fit one inside, doesn't make sense as you lose locker space


The original box only has room for one of the original batteries - at least I'm pretty sure it has.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Many thanks for the advice so far, i have been in touch with Bailey and they supply a twin box that can be installed to replace the single unit but it costs Circa £125. I think i may go the route some have advised and install another box adjacent to the original. 

With regard to batteries what problems would i face if i used unmatched batteries? Different manufacturers / Amp hour units etc??

Paddy.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

1. There is insufficient space to fit a second l/battery directly behind the already fitted Varta. The mains charger and distribution unit are approx 6ins behind the Varta, so not enough space for 2nd battery. In order to maximise storage space, the second l/battery was fitted in the position as in previous EM. 2. The dealers from whom we bought the Bailey fitted a 110amp battery,NOT a Varta. So far no problems.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

They ought to be the same capacity as they will be linked by quite a short lead so if they have different capacities they can never be balanced. The 105 will always be fully charged and the 110 may never be fully charged and the 105 may be being overcharged.

In practice you won't really notice the difference in use but one will fail prematurely


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Have you actually picked up your van, if not can you not get your dealer to give a better price?



Paddy7 said:


> Many thanks for the advice so far, i have been in touch with Bailey and they supply a twin box that can be installed to replace the single unit but it costs Circa £125. I think i may go the route some have advised and install another box adjacent to the original.
> 
> With regard to batteries what problems would i face if i used unmatched batteries? Different manufacturers / Amp hour units etc??
> 
> Paddy.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Extra battery.*

I dont pick up until next march, have not had very exciting prices for extas from dealer, but have got van at a Good discount. So will be fitting extras myself which i am capable enough to do.

Thanks.

Paddy.


----------

